# Anything like this exist for a Beretta?



## Jon L. (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey all,

I recently purchased a Beretta M9A3 for range shooting, primarily. I was curious if there is a rail mount system similar to the one shown in the photos below that would work for the M9A3? Or if there is any other way to put a reflex/rds on this handgun.

Thank you,
Jon


----------

